# Howdy



## MiniHulk (Jul 11, 2017)

Just a small guy who used to be into powerlifting, trying to find ways to heal from injuries and get back into the groove before I get old.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We hope you find what you are looking for  ::


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 13, 2017)

welcome! great advice here and I hope you can get back into things


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brazey (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

